# Camera Land Has Received - Since New Year's



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Camera Land Has Received....Since New Years*

We have been getting in some very nice shipments of new and demo goods so I thought I would attempt to do a weekly post (key word here is attempt) to keep you updated.
If there is something you are looking for and cannot find please let me or Neil know and we can keep an eye out for you.
*Here is the latest update of what has arrived (sorry for the delay, I was at SHOT Show):*









* Swarovski:*

Swarovski CL Companion 8x30 Traveler Binocular #58132

Swarovski CL Companion 10x30 Binocular
Black #58140
Traveler #58142

Swarovski EL 8x32 Swarovision Binocular #32108

Swarovski EL Range 10x42 Rangefinder Binocular #70010

Swarovski EL 8.5x42 Swarovision Binocular #34108

Swarovski EL 10x42 Swarovision Binocular #34110

Swarovski SLC 8x42 Binocular #58305

Swarovski SLC 10x42 Binocular #58310

Swarovski ATS-65 HD Spotting Scope #49314

Swarovski ATS-80 HD Spotting Scope #49614

Swarovski Z3 4-12x50 BRX #59027

Swarovski Z5 5-25x52 Riflescope
BT-4W #59884
BT-Plex #59880

Demo Swarovski Z5 3.5-18x44 BRX Riflescope #59767









*Zeiss:*

Zeiss Terra ED 8x42 Binocular #524205 as we have been burning thru these with the "Buy a Zeiss Duralyt Riflescope and get a Zeiss Terra ED 8x42 Binocular for free' promotion we are running.

Zeiss Terra ED 10x42 Binocular #524206

Zeiss 8x42 Conquest HD Binocular #524211

Zeiss 10x42 Conquest HD Binocular #524212

Zeiss 4.5-14x50 Conquest Target Riflescope reduced to only $499.99

Zeiss Conquest Rimfire 3-9x40 Z-Plex #20









* Minox:*

Minox ZE 5i 3-15x56 SF Illuminated German #4 Reticle #66574

Minox ZV-3 3-9x40 Riflescopes:
#66005 Plex Reticle
#66006 BDC Reticle









*Vortex:*

Vortex Dakota Tripod Package - Dakota Tripod, Summit Ball Head, and GlassPak Tripod Carrier for only $129.99

Vortex 3-Inch Offset Cantilever Quick-Release Mounts #ADR-X-30

Vortex Precision Matched 35mm MEDIUM-PLUS Riflescope Rings #PMR-35-1.00

Vortex HS-T 4-16x44 Riflescope
MRAD #VHS-4308
MOA #VHS-4309

Vortex Viper HS 6-24x50 Riflescope
V-Plex #VHS-4317
BDC #VHS-4319

Vortex PST 6-24x50 EBR-1 MOA SFP Riflescope

Vortex Crossfire II 4-12x44 BDC CF2-31015

Vortex Razor Gen II 1-6x24
JM-1 BDC Reticle #RZR-16003
* New - VMR-2 Illuminated Dot Reticle (MRAD) #RZR-16004
* New - VMR-2 Illuminated Dot Reticle (MOA) #RZR-16005

Vortex Razor HD 5-20x50 EBR-2B MRAD Reticle 5 MRAD Per Turn Turret #RZR551B

Vortex SPARC Red Dot # SPRC

Vortex StrikeFire Red/Green Dot AR-15 Scope

Vortex StrikeFire Red/Green Dot Hunting Scope

Vortex StrikeFire Red Dot VMX-3T Magnifier #VMX-3T

Vortex Viper 15x50 HD Binocular

Vortex Tripod Adapter

Vortex Razor HD 11-33x50 Spotting Scope
Straight
Angled

Vortex Razor HD 16-48x65 Spotting Scope
Straight
Angled

Vortex Razor HD 20-60x85 Spotting Scope
Angled

Vortex Viper HD 20-60x80 Spotting Scope
Straight

** It is that time of the year that we sell off our in store display units, clean the showcases and put fresh products into the cases.* This creates Vortex demo products. Our web builder is working on adding these items to our site, however, if you can't wait for the addition to our site just give a call to discuss what product(s) interest you.









* Leupold:*

Leupold BX-2 Cascade 10x42 Mossy Oak #111742

Leupold RX-1000i TBR with DNA Digital Laser Rangefinder Black #112179

Leupold VX-1 2-7x33 Duplex Riflescope #113863

Leupold VX-6 2-12x42mm CDS Illuminated FireDot 4 Riflescope #115199









*Leica:*

Leica Geovid 8x42 HD-B Rangefinder Binocular

Leica Ultravid 8x20 BCR Compact Binocular

As we receive deliveries we will do our best to get this information to you.
Thanks for all your support.


----------

